# Lizardmen Lore of Magic



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

May only be used by Slann

D6 Name of Spell Casting Value
1 Fireball 8+
2 Water Whip 8+
3 Earthen Shield 8+
4 Air Tornado 8+
5 Elemental summoning 12+
6 Spirit summoning 13+

Fireball: Is a _magic missile_ with a range of 24", and the target unit suffers D6+1 S4 Flaming Hits.
Water Whip: Target any model within 8" (you may nominate any model within the 8", the magic targets him from the croud, Characters do not get the 'look out sir' rule). That model suffers 2 S4 hits that ignore armour saves
Earthen Shield: Target any friendly character within LoS (including the Slann itself). That model gains +1T and a 2+ Armour Save)
Air Tornado: Target a spot within 36", and then scatter D6". all enemy models within 6" of that spot suffer a single S4 hit.
Elemental Summoning: Target a spot within 10" and LoS. place four suitable models there (on 40mm bases), each representing an elemental. They are under the control of the lizardmen player, and form a skirmishing unit together. They each have the following stat line and special rules:

M: 6
WS: 4
BS: 4
S: 4
T: 4
W: 2
I :5
A: 2
Ld: 10
They have a 4+ Ward Sv
This is the base statline.
One of them gains +1A and makes Flaming attacks (FIRE)
One of them gains +1I and Ignores Armour Saves(in close combat only) (WATER)
One of them gains +1W and a 5+ Armour Save (EARTH)
One of them gains +1BS and has a 3+ Ward (AIR)

They each have the following shooting attack:
Rng: 12"
S: 4
Rules: x2 shots

They are all immune to Pychology, make magic attacks, and can only be hurt by magical attacks. The Lizardmen Player must sacrifice 2 Power dice per turn to keep them in this plain on existince, other wise they disappear. They do not have any Victory Points.

Spirit Summoning: Exactly the same as Elemental Summoning, but all of them are Ethereal, and get +1S


----------



## quarterdime (Jul 4, 2008)

Is this something you made up ? Or why are you posting this?


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

Yes, I came up with it, I figured the Lizardmen needed a Lore of their own.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Why they are able to choose spells from any spell list arn't they isnt that enough choice for the slann?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

personally i think the slann having there own law is ridiculous. They have access to every collage and have some items and upgrades that make them enourmously powerful they dont need more.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

same here ancient, they are known for being the masters of magic, that is why they use all the lores


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

ok two s4 shots, no armour saves and a 4+ ward etc

your making these to be somewhat of an elite skirmishing unit and at a cost of....nothing just a spell cast, think thats a bit much i mean yes skeletons can be generated etc but with much reduced stats, plus does a generated lizard elemental formed by magic really fit a lizardman army - the slann is a powerfull mage its not a god


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye Slann basically had a part in magic from day one, they don't have their own as the are in touch with pretty much all of the 'good' magics. In game terms, you can pick the right lore for your foe on the day, and not only that take spells from various lores if you want to maximise your damage or cover your bases. I think one of the ugliest battles I had was up against two Slann in 4K game, that was just horrible.


----------

